# Home Haunt News is returning on July 15!



## HomeHauntNews.com (Nov 1, 2008)

Home Haunt News is returning on July 15!












_Dedicated to the home haunter! Home Haunters News and Reviews. With how-to guides, make-up tricks, party ideas, and everything else related to home haunting!
_​
-----------------------------------

*SEND US YOUR STUFF!*



We are currently looking for submissions for inclusion in this special issue.

We would love to include pictures, home haunt story, tutorial, how-to or anything that you think that our readers would like to see (subject to approval of course).


Send us your submission or question to [email protected] - We publish things on all levels. Your stuff IS good enough! We would love to publish your stuff!

-----------------------------------

View archive issues at: http://www.homehauntnews.com/ and LIKE us on Facebook at: https://www.facebook.com/homehauntnews


Please help us spread the word! Please share/reshare/like and re-post this announcement on your social media profiles and forums. We want to work with everybody from everywhere! We appreciate it.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

was wondering where you were.Glad your back!!


----------



## Jonathan (Oct 22, 2008)

Glad you are back!!! Spreading the good haunt word already.


----------

